# bank freeze



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, hope everyone is doing well. Can someone please help me with the situation we are facing...here it is...

My wife is planning to resign from her job and she will give them a month notice. we owe my wife's company some money for the cars and the rent. We are planing on leaving dubai after the month is over. Can we leave and pay the company later, would they freeze our accounts and don't let us leave Dubai...I am really worried and would like an honest answer so we can figure out what to do.

Thanks in advance for any help. By the way we are US citizens and this is a US based company...thanks.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I would imagine that they would withhold future/final salary payments until you re-imburse them.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Withdraw your moneys before she gives notice, then negotiate with them the repayments.


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I would imagine that they would withhold future/final salary payments until you re-imburse them.


thats not a big deal, we just want to leave and pay them later. can we leave?


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Withdraw your moneys before she gives notice, then negotiate with them the repayments.


Thanks for your reply...but can we leave?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Withdraw your moneys before she gives notice, then negotiate with them the repayments.


+1. Send the money overseas (back to the US) and then inform them. Chances are they will not really negotiate anything with you as they would want to be made whole before she ceases her employment with them. 

Are you guys not able to pay back the loans and the rent? Can you start to sell the cars and pay the company back?


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> +1. Send the money overseas (back to the US) and then inform them. Chances are they will not really negotiate anything with you as they would want to be made whole before she ceases her employment with them.
> 
> Are you guys not able to pay back the loans and the rent? Can you start to sell the cars and pay the company back?



We can pay the car loans back, but we need our bank account to do so...if they freeze it, how can we pay them back?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

anoush333m said:


> We can pay the car loans back, but we need our bank account to do so...if they freeze it, how can we pay them back?


So, you have the money (as of right now) to pay back the car loans in whole? Then do that right now (without mentioning your plans for leaving). Just tell them you want to take of debts you have and that there is no reason for you to maintain these debts when you have the money. 

I don't think the company will forbid you from leaving Dubai, but I am sure they will freeze the accounts if possible. Also, remember that if you guys go back to the US, your social security numbers are still active and the company will be able to track you with that information. You can use that to your advantage and as a bargaining tool with them (so they know you are not trying to abscond from the country and your responsibilities). 

Good Luck.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I doubt a company will be able to request an employee bank account to be frozen without any legal procedure at the court.


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> So, you have the money (as of right now) to pay back the car loans in whole? Then do that right now (without mentioning your plans for leaving). Just tell them you want to take of debts you have and that there is no reason for you to maintain these debts when you have the money.
> 
> I don't think the company will forbid you from leaving Dubai, but I am sure they will freeze the accounts if possible. Also, remember that if you guys go back to the US, your social security numbers are still active and the company will be able to track you with that information. You can use that to your advantage and as a bargaining tool with them (so they know you are not trying to abscond from the country and your responsibilities).
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks so much...we have to sell our car so we can pay them back


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I hope you didnt end up buying the villa.  

You are able to leave until they put a case against you for defaulting.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Or...

Take the money out and hold the cash when she gives notice.

Then she could negotiate to pay back the loans back using the cash, doesn't necessarily need to use check as long as you have payment receipt.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

anoush333m said:


> Thanks so much...we have to sell our car so we can pay them back


I am confused... :confused2:

So you actually don't have enough cash in the bank to pay back the loans you owe the company ?

And you want to leave and work out a payment plan to pay back the loans ?

Or do you need to sell your car to have enough money to pay the loans ?


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I hope you didnt end up buying the villa.
> 
> You are able to leave until they put a case against you for defaulting.


thanks for your concern...no we rented..thank GOD.


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

ccr said:


> I am confused... :confused2:
> 
> So you actually don't have enough cash in the bank to pay back the loans you owe the company ?
> 
> ...


no we dont...we have to sell our cars to get the money...we aleardy sold one.
yes we want to pay as much as we can and work out a plan to pay the rest.

also...the landlord said he will deposit the rest of our rent few months after we leave...so I am hoping the company will understand and wait a few months...but again, if the bank is frozen...how can the landlord deposit the money???? or maybe he can deposit into the company's account...god help us.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

YOU TOLD THE LANDLORD!!!! ????? !!!!!! Is it a local? If the checks are your checks, this could cause you big problems!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Once employment is terminated (for any reason) the bank accounts are automatically frozen when it's notified by the company that the pay cheque is the last cheque from the company (there's a code in the cheque that will alert the bank to this). At that point the bank account will be frozen until the bank determines there are no outstanding debts owed. 

So the bank account will still be frozen one way or another. 



Helios said:


> I doubt a company will be able to request an employee bank account to be frozen without any legal procedure at the court.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Is the company a horrible place to work for? Why are you so eager to leave soon? 

I presume you have a rent loan from the company. Can't you remain till the rent loan is paid off? Surely that can't be any more than a few months or half a year? 

Quitting and running away now will probably only create more problems down the road.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Once employment is terminated (for any reason) the bank accounts are automatically frozen when it's notified by the company that the pay cheque is the last cheque from the company (there's a code in the cheque that will alert the bank to this). At that point the bank account will be frozen until the bank determines there are no outstanding debts owed.
> 
> So the bank account will still be frozen one way or another.


Of course, this applies only when your paychecks are going into the local UAE banks.

If the paychecks are going to overseas banks (i.e. back in US, like for me), then nothing will happen to your local bank accounts.


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> YOU TOLD THE LANDLORD!!!! ????? !!!!!! Is it a local? If the checks are your checks, this could cause you big problems!


how? can you please explain? thanks.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you're desperate you can always do a runner. 

The company can probably file a ban on your wife to prevent her from leaving the UAE if she owes the company a large amount of money. 

But if she's being paid direct into an US account I'm guessing she's on an US contract, not an UAE contract and as a result the jurisdiction for the contract is the US, not the UAE, and the company can probably still go after her in the US for monies owed. 

The sensible answer to your problem is not to do a cut and run. Stick it out till the housing loan's been paid off, pay back the outstanding balance on the cars, then leave with an ease of mind.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If your cheque bounces you are in, put it politely, deep sh*t. A police case will be filed against you.



anoush333m said:


> how? can you please explain? thanks.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I went back through your posts. 

You wrote multiple cheques to your landlord, at least one of which he hasn't cashed.

You owe the company loan money for your rent.

So where's the money?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Perhaps I am being a bit simple here but the company will hold back any monies due once she resigns. Why would they pay the last salary in when she owes them money? No disrespect but if you are big enough and bold enough to borrow money, then you should be responsible enough to pay the money back. I suspect they won't even go down the route of cancelling her visa until such time as the financial issues are resolved.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Perhaps I am being a bit simple here but the company will hold back any monies due once she resigns...


I believe that won't solve the problem since they most likely will owe more than her monthly salary will cover.

It sounds like we are talking about part of a year rental plus 2 cars that they used the advance (?) for. There wasn't enough details given to fully understand the situation (for me anyway).


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I know it won't solve their problem but there was reference to a last salary cheque with a special code or something and I don't think there will be a last salary cheque by the sounds of it. I know it must seem that I am being unsympathetic to this couple but I really don't believe people behave in this way when they live in their own country nor do they have expectations that their employers should help them in such ways.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok your case is a bit hard to understand, so let me go with some assumptions and scenarios.

1) Assumption: You owe two car loans to the bank. You already sold one car and got the some funds. On top you also owe funds for the rent to your company.

a) If this is the case, your company will not deposit any salary to your wife's account upon notice because she owes money to the company. What does the contract says ? if you leave... are you liable to pay the remaining expenses like your rent? Please read your contract carefully.

b) If you folks need cash, withdraw everything you can from your bank. Do not miss the car loan payments until you are in US soil

Settling down your debts thoughts:

c) Are you able to draw on your line of credit back in US to cover the remaining debt ? If not, you are better off leaving and negotiating the repayment afterwards. Be prepared for a ban and a police case against you if you are not able to come to terms with the bank and the company who employed you.

Rent

d) How are you paying your rent ? on a monthly basis ? If so, you can always clean up the place before leaving for good and once back in US you tell the landlord you left because you lost your job. Remember though, that the landlord can still present the remaining cheques and file a case against you. If you shared with the landlord that you are leaving it would be better if possible to collect all the remaining cheques. If you had already paid, which I guess you did, try to collect the funds before you leave or you may -I think- kiss the funds goodbye 

Don't expect the landlord to be nice with you, he might tell you one thing and present the cheques next day.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> ...I know it must seem that I am being unsympathetic to this couple but I really don't believe people behave in this way when they live in their own country nor do they have expectations that their employers should help them in such ways.


I don't think you are unreasonable, I feel the same without knowing the details about their situation.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do not know what their situation is but anyone coming to the uae should not enter into purchasing cars, a lease on a home, or anything else until they are SURE they are able to handle the uae. No idea about them, but a great deal of americans come here and do not do well. It is even more so prudent for americans to not get loans of any sort until they know they can make at least the year period.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I do not know what their situation is but anyone coming to the uae should not enter into purchasing cars, a lease on a home, or anything else until they are SURE they are able to handle the uae. No idea about them, but a great deal of americans come here and do not do well. It is even more so prudent for americans to not get loans of any sort until they know they can make at least the year period.


 I do not like the idea of passing judgement of what people are supposed to do or not. People have needs, people do not think alike. Some people are lost and need guidance. Even if the guidance means to run away and fix things in the future.

How many people do you know that went in a shopping spree and then after couple of months got fired or lost their jobs? This happens here too. People think they are safe. So if you are not sure you are safe would you stop living ? nope.


I wish the best for them and hope things turn out for the best for all parties at the end. (by the way ignore the mistakes I made in my last post there is a "the" and a "s" that should not be there at all )


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, people... the OP never said anything about doing a cut and run, but yet a few of you have assumed that is what he is going to do.

From my understanding: 
1. He and his wife took loans out from her company to purchase cars and a rent a place to stay. 
2. He is deciding to go back, but doesn't have all the money needed to pay back the loans. 
3. He will sell the cars he has and pay back the company from the funds received from those sales. 

4. As for the villa/apartment he stays in, the landlord has his checks.... my assumptions here is that the company gave you the money for the annual rent (all of it). You deposited the money in your account and gave personal checks to the landlord and he deposits them monthly, quarterly, etc.
- This loan is the loan that can get you in trouble. As others have said if the landlord is aware that you are leaving, he will deposit all the checks ASAP (making himself whole and making it difficult for you to withdraw any money from the account). The company is still owed the money you took from them, but the landlord needs to do nothing since it it your checks and your obligation to him and not the company's. If the money is withdrawn by you and the landlord cashes a check and it bounces, then he can (and most likely will) open a case against you thus freezing your accounts and barring you guys from leaving. That is why Jynx was surprised you told the landlord anything.... best to keep your plans to yourself. If the money is in the account and the landlord has taken the funds already, then approach the company and let them know so that they can at least rent the villa out to someone else (mitigating their losses) and hopefully absolving you of the remaining debt. It is a long shot, but might work. 

Good Luck.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Can anyone confirm that the accounts will be frozen when you quit, like firsthand experience? 
Anoush333, Don't quit your jobs without a solution to all your issues.only when you have answers to each and every one of your problems, then quit.


----------

